# On what I should work and how? (with solve video)



## szalejot (Sep 22, 2015)

In 3BLD I reached moment, when most off my solves are in 1:00-1:25 range with occasional sub1 solves. During practice I usually have 50-70% success rate.
Almost all of my practice routine until now was just to sit and do solves. I feel like I am not making further progress this way, so I would like to concentrate on one aspect at time.
My solving method:
corners - commutators, some sub-optimal (ie 12 moves instead 10 moves)
edges - advanced M2: sometimes one move setup to make case easier. For longer cases I learned commutators.
I made experiment yesterday and in average in 1:10 solve my memo takes 29s and actual solve 41s.
Example solve: (later I will upload to YT, FB video is public) https://www.facebook.com/szalejot/videos/1006876109372390
Times: memo 28s, corners 22s, egdes 17s. 105 moves, tps 2.7

On what element I should work most, to cut my times? And if you could propose method for working on it as well it will be great.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 22, 2015)

Even though you're faster than me, I think you need to work on execution TPS. your corners are the same speed as mine and I use OP....


----------



## szalejot (Sep 22, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Even though you're faster than me, I think you need to work on execution TPS. your corners are the same speed as mine and I use OP....



Any tips how to work on this?
Sighted solves? Repeating time consuming algs?


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 23, 2015)

Definitely corner execution... It takes you longer to do corner exec than edge exec even tough you solve 4 less pieces.

Make sure you are using (near) optimal comms and just maybe do some corner only solves... Also think-ahead is a thing that you probably need to start doing around that speed. You need to know your comms so well that they are automatic and you can already recall the next letter pair while executing the previous one... Solving a *******load is really the only thing that will get your comms to be that automatic...


----------



## GianfrancoH (Sep 23, 2015)

*how to improve*



szalejot said:


> Any tips how to work on this?
> Sighted solves? Repeating time consuming algs?



If you want to improve, just copy the thing that pro's in bld do. I did that. For example: Learn full 3-style (or fulll commutators), then forget about algs wiith optimal amount of moves, what matters at the end is execution time, not number of moves (I have als of 15 moves)
Then in memo, just use letter pairs, and make your list of 464 images, and practice them. 
Practice every day, not the entire day, but at least 10-15 minutes. 
If you want you can add me on fb and ask me more about bld

If you don't know who I am: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-khjBhAv-w

You're welcome


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 23, 2015)

szalejot said:


> Any tips how to work on this?
> Sighted solves? Repeating time consuming algs?



not really spamming algs, but reducing pauses. Its called "think ahead". While you're executing one letter pair, recall the other so you dont have to pause.


----------



## szalejot (Sep 24, 2015)

GianfrancoH said:


> If you want to improve, just copy the thing that pro's in bld do. I did that. For example: Learn full 3-style (or fulll commutators), then forget about algs wiith optimal amount of moves, what matters at the end is execution time, not number of moves (I have als of 15 moves)
> Then in memo, just use letter pairs, and make your list of 464 images, and practice them.
> Practice every day, not the entire day, but at least 10-15 minutes.


Thank you for input. I am thinking about moving from M2 to comms for edges, but since I have bigger problem with corner I have no real motivation to do so.
I have my memo pairs well organized, I use Anki (memory training program) to practice recalling them faster. I practice usually 5-6 times a week: 3 times a week longer 1.5-2h sessions and 2-3 times shorter 30-50minutes sessions.

Also I did some experiments yesterday. and I think one aspect of what consumes my time during execution are cube rotations. (Alg) consumes approx 2.5sec and (y Alg y') takes about 3.4sec.
How do you deal with them? Do you trained fast cube rotations or are you just have rotationless alg? I have some corner cases for which I cannot find alg without doing cube rotation or U D' setup (which is hidden rotation).


----------



## moralsh (Sep 24, 2015)

I also think you can improve your memo, I'm a lot slower than you (~2:00) and I memo around 35-40 seconds, do solves forcing your memo, starting the solve at 20 seconds, no recalls, I think you'll get used to it.


----------

